

Show HN: Monitor Your Terminal from Your Phone - rusbus
http://rcoh.github.io/terminal-watcher/

======
cogburnd02
I'm a bit confused, is this different from e.g. this[1] plus maybe a little
shell hackery, and if so, how?

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/UnixProTips/comments/2uz8nw/pushbul...](https://www.reddit.com/r/UnixProTips/comments/2uz8nw/pushbullet_and_pushover_bash_functions/)

~~~
rusbus
I'd never seen that -- yeah it accomplishes a very similar end. It also
supports streaming the contents of your terminal to your phone.

